# Greatcut reading material fix 64 bit



## garfong (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi all, 
I've been lurking the forum for awhile picking up tips here and there, so I thought I'd pass some info along. 

If you click "read from a connected device" in greatcut and all the values turn to zero, it could be that you are running the wrong version of greatcut. Basically, the greatcut version available on disc and the website is the 32 bit version. In order for greatcut to read the loaded material you need to install the 64 bit version (even if you have the 64 bit drivers installed). 

They give you a publicly accessible link to download the new version at, but I'm not sure if I'd be breaking forum rules by linking it. It works with the key you're given for the 32 bit one.


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. For 2 weeks I've been making myself nuts trying to get my cutter to work.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

So long as it in not self promotion, linking is fine...


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

SEWORIGINALEMB said:


> Thanks for posting this. For 2 weeks I've been making myself nuts trying to get my cutter to work.


2 Weeks is too long to wait..there is always help on the forums.


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> 2 Weeks is too long to wait..there is always help on the forums.


 Yeah, I've been a nucklehead & tried to get help from the vendor. Had a lot going on & didn't take the time to look where I've always been able to find answers & the place I got interested in the cutter to begin with. From now on I'll come here for help. Though I am ignorant (lacking knowledge) of even the very basic steps to cut I don't like either not receiving answers or being made to feel that I am so dumb I need to sell my equipment.


----------



## garfong (Jun 29, 2011)

Here is the link GCC gave me for 64 bit GreatCut. (You do need a valid key)

Deposit Files


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the link, I'll give this a shot. Should I uninstall the version that is installed on my computer?


----------



## garfong (Jun 29, 2011)

I uninstalled the 32 bit one first.


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

I installed the Windows7 64 bit from the GreatCut disc on a new computer. I can import a bmp into GreatCut but can't get it to cut. The Expert 24 is listed as the output device. Vector Cut settings have been updated but I can't open a design in that.


----------



## garfong (Jun 29, 2011)

Well there are two different things that need to be 64 bit. 
First, the 64 bit drivers that come with the disc should be fine. 
Second, you want to use the greatcut version that I linked previously.

BMPs are raster images. In great cut if you go to tools->contour->calculate Greatcut will outline the image and allow you to cut the outside shape of the image. 

Now go to Design->sort with simulation->"play button"
If should start displaying the cut simulation. If that goes through then you should be able to click output (adjust settings) and then start cutting


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

WOW!!! It works!!!! How do I cut all of the design instead of just the outline? You sure know a lot about this product I am really glad that you do. I've left 2 phone messages, & I don't remember how many "tech support" email messages w/ Great Cut & Stahl's. I'm really disappointed w/ their so called support.


----------



## garfong (Jun 29, 2011)

To actually cut out the design the image needs to be in vector format. (bmps won't work).

Alot of people use inkscape: inkscape.org

Here's the tutorial on how to do it: Inkscape tutorial: Tracing

Once you have it in vector format you should be able to cut it within greatcut.


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

Finally progress. In great cut under tools->contour-> there is a box to check "keep interior elements" B/4 calculate. I really appreciate the help you have given me & I'm sure many others will. 

Surely GCC has a data base of people that have registered their Expert 24 LX & could email info re: this & the shortcut to the proper GreatCut version that you posted earlier & the newer Vlcd2. Maybe this would help w/ the inability to reach tech support. I think that so many of these cutters have been sold to people running Windows7 64 bit that tech support can't keep up. I would hope their thinking isn't that since these are cheap intro level cutters why worry about them. This is the impression that I have. My intentions were to start w/ this to see how well I could do w/ it & upgrade if things work well since there is a lot of customer interest in this. The unresponsive tech support will cause me to look for another brand if I do upgrade. I used to think that Stahl's hung the moon but their tech response hasn't been any better. I am a loyal customer to companies that take care of my questions & I am thinking I need to check out other vinyl suppliers. I have some jobs pending that I need to order vinyl for but have to be sure the cutter is reliable first. Oh man, I talk a lot for a recluse. Anywho, thanks so much.


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

Today Jennifer from Stahl's tech support called to determine the problem with my cutter. Jennifer was very helpful & apologized for the delay in returning my call since she is the only tech working this week. I was using CadworxLive Designer 3.0 beta & Cad-Cut to create designs but needed to use Cad Print in order to vectorize the image & send it to Vector Cut or Great Cut. I'm glad that this problem was resolved & my faith in Stahl's is restored. Thanks garfong for all your help.


----------



## garfong (Jun 29, 2011)

Glad things worked out


----------



## pcloadletter (Jul 24, 2010)

Sorry for bumping this thread but this issue has been killing me for at least 4 hours now.

I just got off the phone with a tech support rep (very knowledgeable). He tried a bunch of things starting with checking my drivers and software (64-bit drivers, correctly installed).

He tried some other things but nothing worked. He was aware of the bug and told me that the company is working on a fix. I mentioned 32-bit vs. 64-bit versions of GreatCut but he said there is only 1 version.

My cutter works fine but doesn't read the material size 

Anyone who has addressed this issue, can you please chime in and give me a hand?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

pcloadletter said:


> My cutter works fine but doesn't read the material size
> 
> Anyone who has addressed this issue, can you please chime in and give me a hand?
> 
> Thanks so much.


GCC Expert?

You are loading the material prior to turning the cutter on, correct?


----------



## pcloadletter (Jul 24, 2010)

Blue92 said:


> GCC Expert?
> 
> You are loading the material prior to turning the cutter on, correct?


Sorry I forgot to add that. Yes, it's a GCC Expert 24 cutter.

Whether or not I load the material before or after the cutter is turned on, the software should still recognize the material width. 

When you set the origin, the carrier will detect where the pinch rollers are and give you the size. It always returns 0's for length/width for some reason but I can still cut.

Very strange if you ask me. I would like to use the "read material" function rather than playing the measuring/guessing game.

The tech said that it was a bug in the driver (GCC's fault) and they have been working on a fix. I was wondering if anyone has solved the issue by tinkering around with something.

Thanks!


----------



## sideslide4life (Jun 26, 2011)

Everytime you change the pinch rollers, you need to have the cutter read where they are. You can do this by flipping it off then on after you load the material, or press online and hit origin set about 3 times. Then pressing read material in Great Cut will give you an accurate reading. I load my material before turning the cutter on. If I change size, I use the online/ origin set combination.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

pcloadletter said:


> Whether or not I load the material before or after the cutter is turned on, the software should still recognize the material width.
> 
> Thanks!


As sideslide4life says it only reads the material width when you cycle the power and the cutting head reads from roller to roller. I've never tried pressing origin three times so I can't vouch for that.

The cutter reads the positions of the outer rollers when it cycles. It does not actually read the width of the material.


----------



## pcloadletter (Jul 24, 2010)

sideslide4life said:


> Everytime you change the pinch rollers, you need to have the cutter read where they are. You can do this by flipping it off then on after you load the material, or press online and hit origin set about 3 times. Then pressing read material in Great Cut will give you an accurate reading. I load my material before turning the cutter on. If I change size, I use the online/ origin set combination.


I know how to set the origins, I've been using the cutter for almost 2 years with a 32-bit version of windows.

Whenever I change media size, you have to reset the origins.

The 64-bit version returns 0's which is odd.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

If the 64 bit version is giving you problems then why not uninstall it until theres a fix for it and use the 32 bit in the meantime. I've been using the 32 bit one for 2 years as well with no problems.. I agree with everyone else on the reading of material width.. Load your material, open up your pinch rollers as wide as you want them, close your pinch rollers were you want them, then turn on the power switch on the cutter, it automatically reads it.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

I just purchased a GCC Expert 24LX and have it connected to a Windows 7, 64-bit computer. I am totally new to cutters, but think I have the same problem as others in this thread. 

The machine test cuts, but doesn't seem to communicate with the computer. When I try to output to the cutter, nothing happens. I am completely aware this may be due to user error, but am completely open to any advice. 

I know this could be a driver issue, USB port configuration or my error. I am pretty good with computers, once I know what settings I am supposed to use. I am using the drivers that Great Cut says are supposed to be for 64-bit computers, with no improvement in function.

If I have posted this in the wrong area, please feel free to point me in the right direction. I love to learn!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Could have something to do with USB printer support......Just can not remember what you need to do.....But you can try unhooking all your other printers....


----------



## sideslide4life (Jun 26, 2011)

You need to press a certain button combination to get it in the right mode before you install the driver. I don't remember what it is but I know it took me awhile to figure it out. Somewhere there is a help file on how to do it posted by a user here, not from GCC.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Note that in the driver install area it says:
*NOTE
Check that the USB mode option is set to Common USB Mode before running the installation.* With no reference to 32 bit or 64 bit. 

A few pages later it says:

2.5.2 How to switch the USB mode?

Step 1. Press ON/Offline button to switch to the “offline” status.

Step 2. Press “Pause” and “Origin Set” button at the same time and you will find the current
status of the USB mode indicated by the three LEDs as shown below.

◎ Flashing ● LED on
Operation System Repeat Data Clear Cut Test
Common USB Mode ● ● ◎
GCC USB Mode ● ◎ ●

(ASCII graphics aren't the best....  )

A. 【Switching to GCC USB mode】
If you want to switch the USB mode from Common USB mode to GCC USB mode,
please press the “Data Clear” button and then press the “origin set” button to finish
your set up.

B. 【Switching to Common USB mode】
If you want to switch the USB mode from GCC USB mode to Common USB mode,
please press the “Cut Test” button and then press the “origin set” button to finish your
set up.

Step 3. Please re-connect the USB cable and complete the installation.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

sideslide4life said:


> Then pressing read material in Great Cut will give you an accurate reading.


This has never worked for me, not in XP or Win7. VLCD will give me the width in mm.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Just to update, Ricardo at GCC tech support was able to help me out with my USB and driver issues. He downloaded some drivers, changed some settings and was able to cut the sample cut in Great Cut.. He did make some of the changes noted in this thread.....  Thanks everybody!


----------



## pcloadletter (Jul 24, 2010)

ambitious said:


> If the 64 bit version is giving you problems then why not uninstall it until theres a fix for it and use the 32 bit in the meantime. I've been using the 32 bit one for 2 years as well with no problems.. I agree with everyone else on the reading of material width.. Load your material, open up your pinch rollers as wide as you want them, close your pinch rollers were you want them, then turn on the power switch on the cutter, it automatically reads it.


I'm running a 64-bit OS, therefore should be running 64-bit drivers. There is only 1 version of GreatCut, regardless of what somebody previously said. The software "is compatible" with both driver versions but it's a bug with the 64-bit drivers. GCC is aware of the issue.

No need to flick the switch on the machine to set origins/material size. Hit origin button once, the light will flash red. Wait a few seconds. Hit origin again and the carriage will begin to read your material (just as if you've turned it on).

This is a bummer, no fix for a 64-bit system.

Rather than using my PC with a 2.6 quad-core and 16 GB ram, I have to use a ****ty netbook.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I run 2 GCC cutters on 2 different 64 bits Win 7.0 systems without a problem...


----------



## pcloadletter (Jul 24, 2010)

royster13 said:


> I run 2 GCC cutters on 2 different 64 bits Win 7.0 systems without a problem...


Are you using the 64-bit drivers and capable of hitting "Read Material" in GreatCut software to return values?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry forgot what thread I was in.....I set my values manually and now that I think about it, I do not think I can get it to read the material.....


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

royster13 said:


> I run 2 GCC cutters on 2 different 64 bits Win 7.0 systems without a problem...


I just setup the wife's new 64 bit laptop two nights ago with GCC and the 64 bit driver. Read the material width fine.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Blue92 said:


> I just setup the wife's new 64 bit laptop two nights ago with GCC and the 64 bit driver. Read the material width fine.


What version of GC? I'm running 14.0.15. I joined GCC Club to see if there is a new version but there is some kind of bug that won't allow me to enter a model number so I can't register the cutter and therefore can't seen any software, dumb system.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

wormil said:


> What version of GC? I'm running 14.0.15. I joined GCC Club to see if there is a new version but there is some kind of bug that won't allow me to enter a model number so I can't register the cutter and therefore can't seen any software, dumb system.


14.0.16.1539

There's a link in this thread to download it. It's posted back in post #6.

It's the version I used along with the the 64 bit all cutter file. And yea, you do need the license. 

I had an issue with it taking the serial number when I originally registered the cutter and software and it turned out their system didn't like the spaces or something along that line. Took two or three tries.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Blue92 said:


> 14.0.16.1539
> 
> There's a link in this thread to download it. It's posted back in post #6.


Thanks, don't know how I missed that.




Blue92 said:


> I had an issue with it taking the serial number when I originally registered the cutter and software and it turned out their system didn't like the spaces or something along that line. Took two or three tries.


I can enter the serial number but there are no options under product series or number. I've tried 3 different browsers. Thought about calling GCC about it but I always end up on hold and it doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

There have been issues w/ my Expert 24 LX from the start. Finally got some help from Jennifer @ Stahl's but have problems again, the same issues that everyone else seems to have w/ being able to test cut but not getting a design to cut. I've tried contacting GCC to no avail. I'm pretty sure it is a driver issue. Does anyone else have this info in the settings-output device?


----------



## sideslide4life (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is mine


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

Yours looks the same as mine except for the last set of digits in the port settings & yours has cut w/ AAS in the mode block. Could that be the difference? I changed mine to cut w/ AAS but still couldn't cut. Where do you find the magic phone # to talk to tech @ GCC? Probably looked right @ it but didn't see it. Trying to chat online w/ someone is useless.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

When you go to Start > Control Panel > Devices and Printers can you see your plotter?


----------



## pcloadletter (Jul 24, 2010)

royster13 said:


> Sorry forgot what thread I was in.....I set my values manually and now that I think about it, I do not think I can get it to read the material.....


Being able to read the material size is a must for me because I deal with fairly precise measurements and can sometimes just get away with using leftover vinyl pieces.

Ah well, I give up. My netbook works fine but it's slow


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

royster13 said:


> When you go to Start > Control Panel > Devices and Printers can you see your plotter?


Yes, & the Expert 24 LX is set as default


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

Cutting again! Nick from Stahl's was able to get me going again. The main problem was that the USB had been moved to a hub & the cutter won't work that way. Anywho, glad to hav that resolved.


----------



## jojo1 (May 7, 2009)

now can someone help me. I have been trying to get my gcc expert 24lx to cut for 4 days now no luck. i have windows xp home version, using usb, tried test cut it worked. using cadworklive /cad cut print/vector cut. vicd is adjusted, when i send my file to vector cut it says completed but it doesnt cut. it just stays there. please help me somebody.


----------



## TWINBIN (Jan 14, 2011)

I still can't get GreatCut to read the WIdth. I have a Win7 PC and have been using GreatCut for a year with no issue. I have to reload windows, reloaded the drivers and now GC will not read the width? Cuts fine, but a huge inconvenience not having the width read in inches. Frustrating.


----------



## easyray29 (Apr 13, 2012)

I've turned off my GCC Expert 24 LX after I loaded my transfer paper. I turned on the cutter, then put the cutter in the off line position, clicked on orgin set, put the cutter in the on line setting, sent GreatCut to output, looking at the settings box (80 pressure - 60 speed) Then I click read material, then output. After that cutter starts up, but I don't think it's reading registration marks, it just starts cutting wherever, usually rolliing my transferpaper all the way out where I have to stop the cutter. What am I missing or doing wrong?


----------



## sideslide4life (Jun 26, 2011)

Do you have "Cut with AAS" checked?


----------



## easyray29 (Apr 13, 2012)

yes i do have that checked.


----------



## MaidenWear (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello, I have had the same issues as well, but maybe a little different... My cutter (GCC24 LX) will read the width of the piece of media, but not the length. Isn't it suppose to do both? On my VLCD panel, the media type is listed as roll and I'm unable to change this setting to piece. Is there somewhere else that I am able to change the setting? I'm also using Great Cut, but when I open the program, the X and Y boxes are closed, so you can not change the size in that area either. Can someone help me with what I might missing?


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

MaidenWear said:


> Hello, I have had the same issues as well, but maybe a little different... My cutter (GCC24 LX) will read the width of the piece of media, but not the length. Isn't it suppose to do both?


I don't believe it reads the length. The few times I've used that function it read the width and inserted a large number as the length. 

If I'm using roll goods I really wouldn't want it feeding 5 or 10 yards of material through the cutter when I'm cutting a 10" x 10" design.



MaidenWear said:


> I'm also using Great Cut, but when I open the program, the X and Y boxes are closed, so you can not change the size in that area either. Can someone help me with what I might missing?


IIRC you can double click on the edge of the layout area in Great Cut and set width / length dimensions there.


----------



## MaidenWear (Mar 21, 2012)

If I'm using roll goods I really wouldn't want it feeding 5 or 10 yards of material through the cutter when I'm cutting a 10" x 10" design.

Thanks for the reply.. I agree, I didn't want it to read a roll, lol. I was just mentioning that it says roll in the media type and I have heard on other cutters that you change this setting from roll to piece as needed, but the VLCD is set at roll, unable to change. I guess I will have to manually measure and put a length in. How much do you think I should allow for the pinch rollers to hold on to the back edge of the vinyl, a inch and a half to two?


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

garfong said:


> Here is the link GCC gave me for 64 bit GreatCut. (You do need a valid key)
> 
> Deposit Files



Link doesnt work please help I need version 14.0.16


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

MadeDesigns said:


> Link doesnt work please help I need version 14.0.16


I wouldn't worry about it, I upgraded to the 64 bit version and it still doesn't read material from the cutter nor does it integrate with CD. Really they should upgrade their software from the Win 3.1 era.


----------

